# Cheese sauce for low carb lasagne



## Radders (Jan 28, 2018)

What recipes do folk use for low carb cheese sauce please for lasagna? 

I have been successfully making a reduced carb veggie lasagna using smaller amounts of Dreamfields pasta but am stuck on how to thicken the cheese sauce. I use a mixture of soy milk and cream cheese for cauli-cheese but it seems to separate when baked. So far I’ve been using my normal roux with soy milk but wondered if there’s an even lower carb method because despite all the above, with the passata and veg the total carbs are still a little higher than I would like.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 28, 2018)

I just found a recipe that says it makes a good thick sauce using just double cream, cheddar and Dijon mustard x


----------



## Radders (Jan 28, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I just found a recipe that says it makes a good thick sauce using just double cream, cheddar and Dijon mustard x


Is it suitable for lasagne though? I think it’s the baking that might be the issue?


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm not sure, I haven't had time to look at it properly as I'm off out soon and trying to get tea sorted at the same time, take a look and see what you think
https://lowcarbyum.com/creamy-cheese-sauce/
I've bookmarked my google search for low carb cheese sauce so will have a better look when I get back from shopping and if I find anything I will post it here too if you want? x


----------



## Radders (Jan 28, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'm not sure, I haven't had time to look at it properly as I'm off out soon and trying to get tea sorted at the same time, take a look and see what you think
> https://lowcarbyum.com/creamy-cheese-sauce/
> I've bookmarked my google search for low carb cheese sauce so will have a better look when I get back from shopping and if I find anything I will post it here too if you want? x


Thanks Kaylz, very kind of you! The recipe talks about it being a sauce for veggies, no mention of baking it unfortunately.
Does anyone have a tried and tested lasagna sauce recipe? 
I’m just going to put grated cheese on the inside layer, I just need something for the top.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 28, 2018)

I use Quark.  Just spread it on & top with mozzarella & grated Parmesan.


----------



## Sally W (Jan 28, 2018)

I use Hemsley & Hemsley one. Tub of ricotta with beaten egg and Parmesan. Google Hemsley tomato and cannelini lasagne


----------



## Radders (Jan 28, 2018)

I love the sound of these: making a roux is such a faff when you have the manual dexterity of a fish in boxing gloves.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2018)

You don't make cheese sauce to top lasagne - it's Béchamel! - with a sprinkling of nutmeg.

If you wish you can sprinkle grated parmesan on it, on your plate.


----------



## Radders (Jan 29, 2018)

trophywench said:


> You don't make cheese sauce to top lasagne - it's Béchamel! - with a sprinkling of nutmeg.
> 
> If you wish you can sprinkle grated parmesan on it, on your plate.


We like our sauce cheesey. I think from a quick google that bechamel is what I usually do, but I add cheese, as plain white sauce is just boring. Sprinkling Parmesan on it at the table wouldn’t cut it for me.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 29, 2018)

LOL - daughter the chef says try crème fraiche - cooks OK she says.


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jan 29, 2018)

Radders said:


> What recipes do folk use for low carb cheese sauce please for lasagna?
> 
> I have been successfully making a reduced carb veggie lasagna using smaller amounts of Dreamfields pasta but am stuck on how to thicken the cheese sauce. I use a mixture of soy milk and cream cheese for cauli-cheese but it seems to separate when baked. So far I’ve been using my normal roux with soy milk but wondered if there’s an even lower carb method because despite all the above, with the passata and veg the total carbs are still a little higher than I would like.


I've also been experimenting with low carb lasagna recipes. I've made the Tom Kerridge lasagne using slices of courgettes instead of pasta sheets and replacing the white / cheese sauce with a thin layer of ricotta. Cover everything with mozzarella and it's delicious. If you beat an egg into the ricotta first, I think it sets a bit firmer.... Just personal preference...


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 29, 2018)

Radders said:


> We like our sauce cheesey. I think from a quick google that bechamel is what I usually do, but I add cheese, as plain white sauce is just boring. Sprinkling Parmesan on it at the table wouldn’t cut it for me.


Me too Adele, Chefs don't know everything


----------



## Midnightrider (Jan 30, 2018)

trophywench said:


> You don't make cheese sauce to top lasagne - it's Béchamel! - with a sprinkling of nutmeg.
> 
> If you wish you can sprinkle grated parmesan on it, on your plate.


Infuse the milk with onion and bay leaves before sieving, then making the sauce - loads of flavour.


----------



## Midnightrider (Jan 30, 2018)

AdeleTurner72 said:


> I've also been experimenting with low carb lasagna recipes. I've made the Tom Kerridge lasagne using slices of courgettes instead of pasta sheets and replacing the white / cheese sauce with a thin layer of ricotta. Cover everything with mozzarella and it's delicious. If you beat an egg into the ricotta first, I think it sets a bit firmer.... Just personal preference...


Try slices of aubergine instead of pasta if being carb careful, for a meaty version of melanzane parmigiana.


----------



## Radders (Jan 30, 2018)

Midnightrider said:


> Try slices of aubergine instead of pasta if being carb careful, for a meaty version of melanzane parmigiana.


Can’t bear aubergines, sorry. I get away with using Dreamfields, but I count all the carbs in it and only have a couple of layers so each portion is only one piece. Good idea thought for those who do like it!


----------



## Radders (Jan 30, 2018)

Midnightrider said:


> Infuse the milk with onion and bay leaves before sieving, then making the sauce - loads of flavour.


Sounds a bit like how my Mum used to make bread sauce. Stuck cloves in a peeled onion and soaked it in the milk first. 
I never understand how my OH can put the packet stuff on a proper Christmas dinner!


----------



## Radders (Jan 30, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Me too Adele, Chefs don't know everything





AdeleTurner72 said:


> I've also been experimenting with low carb lasagna recipes. I've made the Tom Kerridge lasagne using slices of courgettes instead of pasta sheets and replacing the white / cheese sauce with a thin layer of ricotta. Cover everything with mozzarella and it's delicious. If you beat an egg into the ricotta first, I think it sets a bit firmer.... Just personal preference...


is ricotta a bit grainy? I wonder if cream cheese (a la Philadelphia) would do?


----------



## Radders (Jan 30, 2018)

trophywench said:


> LOL - daughter the chef says try crème fraiche - cooks OK she says.


Please thank her for her suggestion, sounds promising.


----------



## Midnightrider (Jan 30, 2018)

Radders said:


> Can’t bear aubergines, sorry. I get away with using Dreamfields, but I count all the carbs in it and only have a couple of layers so each portion is only one piece. Good idea thought for those who do like it!


Slices of squash cam be used too (I think yo can buy these ready done too), though this is a bit sweet for me.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 30, 2018)

Some good ideas here


----------



## Amigo (Jan 30, 2018)

Doesn’t using aubergine essentially make it into a Moussaka?


----------



## Midnightrider (Jan 30, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Doesn’t using aubergine essentially make it into a Moussaka?


Similar look and texture, but moussaka is made with lamb, uses different herbs and spices, and a topping of yoghurt thickened with eggs and flour.


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 31, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Doesn’t using aubergine essentially make it into a Moussaka?



Exactly what I was thinking! I love moussaka, but with lamb mince.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 31, 2018)

Slice courgette also works


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jan 31, 2018)

Radders said:


> is ricotta a bit grainy? I wonder if cream cheese (a la Philadelphia) would do?


I've also tried it with Quark, and that works fine. A friend used Philadelphia and that worked fine too. Ricotta does have a grainier texture than quark or philly, but it does give a firmer end result, a bit less runny..... But they all work well....


----------



## Radders (Jan 31, 2018)

AdeleTurner72 said:


> I've also tried it with Quark, and that works fine. A friend used Philadelphia and that worked fine too. Ricotta does have a grainier texture than quark or philly, but it does give a firmer end result, a bit less runny..... But they all work well....


Thank you, that’s given me some ideas!


----------



## kazoo (Oct 27, 2018)

I can throughly recommend the Hairy Bikers version of a skinny lasagna, they made it with leek sheets and I swear to god it had the texture of pasta sheets when it was cooked. Bit of a fiddle and a faff but fabulous, haven't looked at the carb side of it though. I am of the opinion that the small amount of flour I would use is worth it. You can use less milk and more cream in the roux.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 27, 2018)

I use cheese, and then add cheese - cream cheese with grated Red Leicester cheese.


Good on cauliflower, on mixed veges sliced veges - not with meat though - I think that my grandmother working in a Jewish household has affected the cooking habits of her whole family, but it makes a really great sauce.


----------

